# How many crickets to feed in one night?



## smsaifyr (Jul 20, 2011)

Joy will devour as many crickets I give her in one night. For experiment sakes I gave her 30 in one night and she ate every single one. She has access to a mix of blue buffalo cat food, a spoon full of baby food and a few mealworms a night. The only thing she consistently eats all of is the crickets. Some nights she doesn't touch the baby food and will eat only cat food and crickets, other nights it is only baby food and crickets. 
Over all for the night she tends to eat about the same amount everynight, so that is not to much of a concern. She loves crickets, she doesn't eat them all at one time either, she will snack on them all night, and around 5 am when I get up she is finishing them off. 

So my question is, how many crickets are too many? We do not gut load, we tried she won't eat them. We also give them to her frozen.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

It depends on the size of the crickets but 30 is excessive and could cause an upset tummy. I'd go with about 10 and maybe less of the large size. You want her to eat a variety of foods and bugs and filling up on crickets makes her less likely to try other foods. Sounds like she is eating other things though.  

Never feed freeze dried as they can cause impaction.


----------



## smsaifyr (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanks Nancy!
Although Joy probably does not thank you. We on give her abut 12 a night. She will probably complain tonight!

Just to make sure I am clear on this, bought live then frozen are ok, but Freeze dried are not? We have never given her freeze dried crickets, but I have 2 containers in our emergency evacuation kit. Probably should git rid of those?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Yup, bought live, then frozen in the freezer crickets are fine. That's how I feed them to Lily when she gets them, since she's not enough of a hunter to catch live ones. :lol:


----------

